# NEW freshwater order. RARE and uncommon species



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Captive bred indonesian fish..very good quality !!
r2oaquariums
1370..dundas..st..east
mississauga
ontario

Corydoras sterbei Sterbei Cory 
Synodontis Decorus Decorated Synodontis 
Corydoras Rabauti Rabaut's Corydoras 
Rineloricaria Sp. Red* Red Lizard (L10A) Catfish 
Corydoras Septentrionalis Nother Longnose Cory 
Corydoras Adolfoi Adolfo's Cory Cat 
Synodontis Petricola Petricola Synodontis 
Apistogramma Borreli Umbrella Dwarf Cichlid 

gymnothora…..polyuradon leopard Eel(rare) 
Yellow Goby Yellow Goby? 
Pseudomugil Gertrude Gertrude's Blue Eye 
Cambarellus Patzcuarensis Orange Mini Lobster


----------



## lc323 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do you still have the gertrude rainbows in stock??


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

The original post is over a year old. I doubt it.


----------



## lc323 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oops, that was dumb of me, I thought the post date was February this year.


----------

